# Apple Tv, Windows 10, Home Sharing



## BrightOrange (Sep 15, 2015)

After upgrading to Windows 10 my Apple Tv will no longer connect to Itunes. Home sharing is turned on in iTunes and Apple Tv is (wirelessly) connected to the same modem as the computer. It all worked fine when first upgrading to Windows 10, but then a few days ago stopped working.
Just after upgrading to Windows 10, Apple Tv/Itunes/home sharing worked but would shut off randomly. I got a new Uverse modem from ATT, did the install and fired everything back up. Internet, Apple Tv, Windows 10 all seem to work fine. I can stream audio and video from the internet on Apple Tv. When I attempt to connect to the computer though I get the message "turn on home sharing in itunes". It's already turned on.... grrrr. I've uninstalled, reinstalled and upgraded apple tv and itunes.

Please help..... thanks in advance.


----------

